# Night Halo Jump



## tomahawk6 (11 Feb 2006)

Special Ops night HALO jump.


----------



## Journeyman (15 Feb 2006)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Special Ops night HALO jump.
> [IMAGE]



I know, I KNOW, techniques are like a-holes - - everyone has one. Personally, I'd have everyone in the stick snuggle up to the equipment canister; having one hand on the canister and one on the man to your right makes it easier for station-keeping while falling in formation, and it reduces the team's radar cross-section.

More importantly, I was looking for a suitable thread where I could post this "press release"  

United States Redneck Special Forces

The Pentagon announced today the formation of a new 500-man elite fighting unit called the United States Redneck Special Forces.

These Alabama, Arkansas, Georgia, Kentucky, Mississippi, Missouri, Oklahoma,Tennessee and Texas boys will be dropped off into Iraq and have been given only the following facts about terrorists:

1. The season opened today.
2. There is no limit.
3. They taste just like chicken. 
4. They don't like beer, pickups, country music or Jesus.
5. They are DIRECTLY RESPONSIBLE for the death of Dale Earnhardt.

We expect the problem in Iraq to be over by Friday.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Feb 2006)

What!

You never included the picture!


----------



## Jaxson (15 Feb 2006)

is that image real? it makes me wanna go sky diving again.


----------



## Jungle (15 Feb 2006)

There are techniques being developped for the cylinder to be jumped attached to a MFP jumper, who keeps it attached to his harness until landing. A special parachute is used for this, as the cylinder can weigh over 250 lbs.
There is also work being done on GPS guiding systems to guide a cargo pallet to a precise landing point on it's own.


----------



## Journeyman (15 Feb 2006)

Jaxson said:
			
		

> is that image real?



It's a painting (although the artist probably just sketched it during freefall, then added the paint once in the RV    )


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (15 Feb 2006)

Is there a larger picture of that?


----------

